# Looking for Eheim Parts in Canada



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

I am looking for the Eheim 1260/1262 Front Cover which is P/N: 7443670

I have a 1260 and am looking to convert it to a 1262. Looking for a 
store to pick one up but not sure which store carries it as eheimparts.com only ships to USA =T


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Big als can get almost or if not all the parts for eheims. Or you can see what Ken at kensfish.com says. He ships to Canada and sells replacement parts as well. I would email him about it because his parts section is not completed on his site.

Or contact the Eheim head office in Quebec see what they can do.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Talk to Harold at Menagerie.


----------

